# 68-72 A-Body Frame Questions



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

OK - Can someone 'splain somethin' to me? With the exceptions of convertibles, motor mounts, and crossmembers - Are all 68-72 GM A-Body frames the same? And if so - why do the "big names" in polyurethane only offer body mount kits for Chevelle and not BOP?:willy:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

TK69tempest said:


> OK - Can someone 'splain somethin' to me? With the exceptions of convertibles, motor mounts, and crossmembers - Are all 68-72 GM A-Body frames the same? And if so - why do the "big names" in polyurethane only offer body mount kits for Chevelle and not BOP?:willy:


There's another area where the frames differ and that's the part behind the rear wheels, including the rearmost crossmember. On my 69, there are two body mounts that are located right at those rearmost corners. I don't know about Chevelle, Cutlass/442, and Skylark/GS. I haven't looked at the Chevelle kit to see what's different about it.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:confused I put urethane mounts on my frame when I did it about 11 years ago. I do remember that my OEM mounts said OLDS on them when I pulled the body off. :lol:

As a side note, El Caminos had boxed frames like a convertible.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

From my experience, 64-67 frames are all the same, except for convertibles and El Caminos which had boxed frames. H.D. frames were an option back in the day and could be ordered for sedans and hardtops. 68-72 frames all the same, suspension wise all were interchangeable with the 64-67, except; 68-72 rear end housings about 1 inch wider but will still bolt in without modification. Additionally, the rear upper control arms are a different length at the cutoff point 67-68 and will not interchange. The front lower control arms used different bushing shapes, the earlier used round the later oval, but dimensionally all are the same. I've heard that some lower control arms have a smaller hole for the shock absorber but have never seen it myself. That said, with the exception of the above mentioned upper rear control arms all parts are inchangeable. That includes sway bars etc. Some of the later year stuff interchanges as well, but I'm not sure and therefore won't say.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm all for urethane body mounts. Performance Years sells some from Energy Suspension for the 68-72, but they say that they don't come with sleeves because the urethane mounts are strong enough and don't need them. Although the urethane mount kit that they sell for the 64-67 has sleeves. So I'm really confused!! Why does the 64-67 get sleeves but the 69-72 "not need them"??:confused


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Terminology confuses the issue, call the seller/vendor and clear up what you want/need. Don't spend your money until you are sure.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

TK69tempest said:


> OK - Can someone 'splain somethin' to me? With the exceptions of convertibles, motor mounts, and crossmembers - Are all 68-72 GM A-Body frames the same? And if so - why do the "big names" in polyurethane only offer body mount kits for Chevelle and not BOP?:willy:


OPG, PST, Performance Years all carry poly bushings for '68 - '72 GTO/Lemans/Tempest. I would think Year One, Ames etc would too. Just never checked. I bought mine from PY.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

Front bushing under the radiator are slightly different, I tried the Chevelle ones and they don't work. Ordered correct parts from Ames Performance yesterday.
Jeff


----------

